# SKY’s Backfired On Me



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I cancelled my SKY package last week with an end date of the 25th August expecting them to come back with a better price offer for Entertainment package, on demand and a Q mini box
So far I’ve heard nothing so do I wait longer or contact them cap in hand
Anyone had them come back to you and if so how close to your cut off date
Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My experience in threatening to cancel just got me put through to someone to cancel, i then said i was just thinking about it and left it at that as they wouldn't cut a deal.

A couple of months later i had another go at getting the cost down and spoke to their retention team without the threat of cancelling. A very helpful chap spent a fair bit of time on the phone going though loads of options, got broadband speed upgraded, Q box and a 2nd box, a slight change to the package (we don't need the kids channels anymore) and the monthly bill went down £30 or so from memory, all for a small upfront installation cost.

Probably a bit late telling you now though...


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

We phoned Virgin last week to renegotiate ours,got an Asian guy called Phillip ? He was a bit belligerent if I’m honest but he said the best we can do is a £40 one off refund and the bill goes down by £4 a month,they are having an increase of £3:50 I think in September,I ummed and ahhhd a bit and he said take a week to think about it and call back I will put a note on your account and he gave us a reference number. Called yesterday to say ok and a different guy says what ? We have no record of that,no one in this office has the authority to ok that,got absolutely nowhere so back at square one.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys helpful information as always
They quoted me £40 for the above package and I’m with BT for broadband at £25 so probably not too bad saying I would be paying the same for SKY but a £25 saving from BT


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

camerashy said:


> I cancelled my SKY package last week with an end date of the 25th August expecting them to come back with a better price offer for Entertainment package, on demand and a Q mini box
> So far I've heard nothing so do I wait longer or contact them cap in hand
> Anyone had them come back to you and if so how close to your cut off date
> Thanks


I had a similar experience and they never phoned me however I was advised to go into my offers through my sky box under 'my account

When i did there was an offer to continue my package but with 60% off.

The best sky offered me on the phone was 20 % off.

I'd have a look at your account through your box and see if there's anything there :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've tried a few times with Sky, cancellation /retention teams - to be honest i never felt i got a great deal, but marginally better than carrying on with what i was paying previously. I think some ppl on here get great deals; I've certainly not been able to emulate some of them. After 10 years in my name i think next time round, i'll cancel and get my other half to sign up a new account - we can't be any worse off for that approach.

Then again there's so little we watch these days other than repeats, I am wondering whether we should just cancel next time, and see how we manage with Freeview and Freesat built into the TV, plus Amazon Prime


@macca666 - thats a good shout to check the offers section, sadly mine was the same as i was offered over the telephone, but perhaps i didnt brave it out long enough - i think i bottled and took the offer with 7 days of the cancellation period left !


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

percymon said:


> I've tried a few times with Sky, cancellation /retention teams - to be honest i never felt i got a great deal, but marginally better than carrying on with what i was paying previously. I think some ppl on here get great deals; I've certainly not been able to emulate some of them. After 10 years in my name i think next time round, i'll cancel and get my other half to sign up a new account - we can't be any worse off for that approach.
> 
> Then again there's so little we watch these days other than repeats, I am wondering whether we should just cancel next time, and see how we manage with Freeview and Freesat built into the TV, plus Amazon Prime
> 
> @macca666 - thats a good shout to check the offers section, sadly mine was the same as i was offered over the telephone, but perhaps i didnt brave it out long enough - i think i bottled and took the offer with 7 days of the cancellation period left !


I know this has been discussed before with mixed results. I was going to cancel sky and take it out in my wife's name but they wouldn't give us new customer offers saying it was the address not the person :wall:

Another downside to that is I'm on sky Q now and got a decent deal because of Sky VIP which gave me free installation, extra Sky Q boxes plus discount but if I'd cancelled them then my sky VIP would've reset to the beginning.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I’ve just renewed my subscription to the alternative SLY package, £40 for 6 months subscription (up from £50/yr), which gives me All chennels, PPU, movis etc


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I’ve done this for the last few years. I spoke to the rentention chap a couple of weeks ago and the best he could give me for entertainment, movies, sports and HD was £50 with a £10 setup if I remember right. I’ve got a bog standard box. I’m currently paying £44 and said I’d like it for £40 but nothing doing. In fact I’m going to phone up in a minute and try again but if there’s no deal then I’ll cancel. 

Regarding discount offers you need to wait it out. Sometimes you get an offer in your sky account pretty quick within a week or two, 70% is the best I’ve ever done but I don’t think they offer this anymore. I’m a postie and I deliver 60% off deals all the time so they will do it you just need to be prepared to wait.

Phoning them now.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Like others Dave, I threatened to cancel last Aug as we were paying £40mth for the basic package plus Sky Football on the normal Sky Box, not Sky Q.

I was put thru to the retention team, we've been with Sky 12+yrs, and managed to get a better package incl the full Sky Sports package, multi room can watch footy in the man cave for 18mths for £38 per mth!!

It ends Feb 2020 and they'll charge me for the multi room thereafter which I think is still £10 per mth. By this time, I'll probably cancel again and hope for a decent deal again.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I’ve just cancelled my subscription. Best I could get was £49 a month no setup fee which was £20. It was painful as they do their best to try and tie you in with broadband, phones etc. I said I wanted it for £40 a month, the answer was no, so sky finishes for me on the 17th Sept. I’ll keep an eye out after then for any offers but I won’t be paying more than £40. 

Apparently they don’t offer % off deals now....but they do I deliver them. The chap on the other end of the phone then said these are customer targeted deals to which I said great I’ll wait to be targeted then! You couldn’t make it up.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Neil that’s a good price mate it’s £13 now for a mini q box

Update.......no offers in my Sky account.

Update 2 just spoke to Sky I’m keeping my HD+ box so with the Entertainment package, box sets, and HD paying £22/m with the option to upgrade to Q in the future.
Pretty happy with that so may now join Netflix to get the benefit of the new tv and plan for the speaker set up.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I cancel mine regularly for last 10yrs. Earlier this yr was furthest it's got. Day it was up the tv ended about 9.30am, I left it an hour then rang to ask where my packaging was that they said they'd send for me to return the q boxes. Chap was seeing where they were before starting on the don't want to lose you as a customer speil. 30mins later tv was back on and we'd agreed on price.
Old sky boxes could still be used for free channels so have waited longer but sky q I found go off totally, so not even free channels to watch!!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

wait till it ends and get ur partner/kids (anyone with a bank account) to get the new customer discount.

even tho its the same address and poss surname as just say they've left you for the milkman or vice versa


----------

